# soon to be beginner....Maybe!



## Travis (Aug 14, 2007)

I have been wanting to get into fly fishing for a while now. Lately I've been looking online and it seems to be a VERY expensive investment. I live in the northwest part of Ohio and I'm not sure if I will get the use out the equipment or not. I pretty much no nothing about it, can you fly fish on small lakes or reservoirs or are you limited to rivers and inlets to the larger lakes? Any advice would help. It sure looks like a great time, but I don't want to dive in bllind. 

Thanks, 

Travis


----------



## fishinjim (Aug 9, 2006)

when I was flyfishing, I bought most of my flies from this website:
www.flyfishing-flies.com

located in England but shipping is dirt cheap and fast. Faster than usps as I would get my flies in a few days.

just like spin or baitcasting, you can spend anywheres from $30 on up. 

a good site for fly line is www.sierratradingpost.com. Some guys are purists and use only the most expensive but the fly is tied to the tippet, so I never spent alot on the flyline. 

For smallmouth I liked a 5/6wt setup.

hope this helps.


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

Sure you can use a fly rod anywhere really. Small lakes and ponds are alot of fun if there are panfish around you can throw small poppers etc. You can cast from the shore if you have to just watch behind you.
Don't be intimidated by it if you have an interest just spend what you can afford and see if it's for you. I think it's a great way to fish. When you do catch your first fish on a fly rod it a great feeling and you just want to learn more. After a bit you start to figure out what works for you and what doesn't.
Before I started fly fishing I always assumed it was an expensive, hoity toity rich guy thing but after getting out on the water with a fly rod you realize it's what it is, a way to catch fish and a very enjoyable one..it's what you want it to be..There are alot of people on this board that are very helpful and have alot more experience than me..so don't be afraid to ask any questions.
you can find deals around...there might even be a fly shop around you that you never even knew about.
Some advice I can give...your fly line turns over your leader and carries your fly. Not really purist just physics. Buy a decent flyline (not saying a top shelf ) but it will help you enjoy it a bit more.
pm me if you had any questions and I'll answer them the best I can or direct to somehwhere that might.
Good Luck,
Janus


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

you can fly fish cheaper. don't belive the 500 dollar rods and reels! well I am sure they are great but you can fly fish on a budget also. there are lots of combos for beginners that are under 30 bux! my 1st combo was a 20 dollar martin complete 5/6 weight combo with click drag reel and it comes with flys too! search it its cheap and worth it!!.http://www.troutlet.com/Fly-Fishing-Combos-C10.aspx it caught me bass gills and catfish! works great for a beginner trying out the sport! after that for steelhead I have a cabelas 8 wt combo with adjustable drag for 99 bux . remember these both comes with rod, reel, line ,leader and sometimes a case for your rod! I now got a lightweight 3 wt combo for 120 bux or so for panfish. flys don't have to be expensive either they can be cheap to . 45 cents to .70 cents a piece if ya go to bigyfly.com. ya basically need a rod and reel combo like I mentioned above, some flys and a vest and some extra leaders maybe some spitshot or indicators and ya are good to go. but belive me its worth it!!! but I won't lie it can and prolly will get expensive as time gos on when you get waders, net, floatant, and every other gadget known to fly fishin! you might make your own leaders or your own flies like me soon too. trust me theres nothing like catching a fish on a fly rod! after ya do the spin cast just doesn't seem fun anymore. you can imitate bugs and its just very relaxing out on the river, you just become one with the water! its addicting like drugs. even a bluegill is killer fun on a fly rod using a cricket/hopper or spider imitation. think of any bug you see around your area that goes in the water and that fish eat! any minnow, leach, or worm. you can make it and fly fish with it and catch fish!!


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

there are many opportunities in nw ohio---i fished the white bass in the detroit river last spring and my daughter and i caught and released well over 500 fish in a day---the smallmouth bass fishing on a flyrod is some really great sport---there are a couple charter guys that specialize in flyrod trips in lake erie and lake saint clair

you are very close to michigan which has some really great (match the hatch) flyfishing for trout

you can make the sport as expensive or inexpensive as you want---although some of the saltwater fish test some of the best stuff you can buy --- some of the funnest trips i remember have been in farm ponds fishing for gills

i can say that the moderately expensive things that i bought 40 years ago are in great shape still today

the sport is addictive i started almost 50 years ago and im doing more now than ever---hope you like it


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

led you are a lucky man! I have never fly fished out of lorain county but I dream of it every night! lol.


----------



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

Depending on how much you want to spend I have always thought this was a good deal:

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...&parentType=index&indexId=cat20457&hasJS=true


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Where there is water and you surely will catch them on a fly rod and actually outfish conventional fishing also if you do your part. Yea it can be an expensive hobby but only you can dicate how much to spend. No real reason to spend big bucks like me to get the same enjoyments. But you will have fun! You are not to far from a couple of good places up that way as far getting materials and equipment. I wished I was closer to Dundee Cabelas than the lousy Cabelas in Wheeling!


----------



## Travis (Aug 14, 2007)

thanks for all the advise guys. I will definetly be getting a moderate priced combo before long. if I have more questions I'll be sure to ask here first. This website is the most useful resource on the net as far I'm concerned when it comes to fishing ohio.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I ordered all my rod combos offline cause we have no cabelas around. that genesis combo comes with everything!!! wow.never seen that before! we have a gander mountain tho but there setup was more expensive.. this site is great for ohio fishing but if ya wanna learn alot about fly fishing try the north american fly forum and flyanglersonline. they have lots of tips about fly fishing especially flyanglersonl;ine beginners section.. some guys on here are also on north america fly fishing forum too. the only difference if those sites are all fly fishing and no spincasting.


----------



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

I a few problems with a couple of the members of flyanglersonline a while back. Never head of north american fly forum; may have to check it out. An individual in Cincinnati started a forum www.talkflyfishing.com which is associated with www.flytyingforum.com both of which I enjoy. In fact, those two and this forum are the only ones I visit most every day.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

i never been on flyangleronlines forum this is just there beginner section.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Used to be a member of Fly angler online(FAOL) but there are to many pompous a$$holes running it and are smitten if you not Ultra High Class! So I never fitted in and I despise them weatlthy snobs that overtakes that forum and give you stupid scarcastic comments.


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

Fishing is a hobby. Fly fishing is an art! My dad taught me when I was a kid. I finally got back into fishing a few years ago and wanted to try FF again, so I headed to Kmart and bought a cheap Martin package for 20 bucks. Man did I have fun getting re-aquainted with the art. My take is to wear out a cheap rod and reel, make sure you enjoy it, then go get a good combo.

I just purchased my third outfit (3wt panfish setup). I have a 5-6wt for bass. Oh, and that cheap Martin is when a buddy, kids, or my wife wants to learn to FF.

This site will help. The guys are very helpful.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Travis,
If you haven't picked up an outfit yet, 2 to check out would be the combos from...
WalMart..Scientific Angler's...check on the website..they have the 2pc rod & outfit on the website with free shipping to the store for $59.98 www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=6538101 & for $10.00 more, you can get the new outfit with the 4 piece rod & some flies. It's a great outfit for beginners, & know some guys who have been at this awhile who still fish with, & enjoy theirs.
Mike


----------



## victor catri (Jan 4, 2008)

try a place called sierra trading post.com


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

The thing you must watch with mail order is shipping charges. If the sale price PLUS shipping add up to a single good price, then fine. Personally, Sierra Trading Post's shipping charges have driven me off a few times.
Mike


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

because no one has mentioned this yet, flyfishing comes with a warning, this sport is more addicting than any substance, once you get the bug you will find yourself doing crazy things like mubbling something about baetis while standing in a cold river with snow on the ground. but it is totally worth is. also personally i would spend your money on a good line, some guys like nice reels but they are only needed for big fish or very light tippets(my opinion). a good rod makes casting and fishing great but you will cast and mend better with a $100 rod and a $60 line than with a $300 rod and a crap line.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

riverKing said:


> because no one has mentioned this yet, flyfishing comes with a warning, this sport is more addicting than any substance, once you get the bug you will find yourself doing crazy things like mubbling something about baetis while standing in a cold river with snow on the ground. but it is totally worth is. also personally i would spend your money on a good line, some guys like nice reels but they are only needed for big fish or very light tippets(my opinion). a good rod makes casting and fishing great but you will cast and mend better with a $100 rod and a $60 line than with a $300 rod and a crap line.



*BINGO! I agree 100%*​Mike


----------



## Keith R (Feb 19, 2006)

The Genesis combo from Cabela's is a great combo. Has everything you need to fish when it comes out of the box. Bought one a few years ago 6wt. and fish for trout and steelhead all the time with it. Like everyone else said ADDICTING. now I got into tying my own flies. Nothing like a big fish with an attitude on a fly rod.


----------



## Travis (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks guys, Well I have been looking around and I haven't made up my mind on a combo yet. I'll probably drive up to Cabelas and see if a in store sale is going on. 

I'm kinda going into this backwards, I read alot about tying flies and I went ahead and ordered some materials to give it try. I suppose I should learn to use the fly rod first but oh well. It looks like its gonna give me something productive to do during these last few cold months. I really appreciate all the feedback on my question though.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Travis,
A BIG hint about Cabelas....When I went last time, I checked their website before going, looking specifically for a fleece lined jacket with nylon shell. The website showed them on sale for $25 to $35. When I got to the store (Dundee, MI) I asked a guy in clothing. He took me to the rack of fleece. Nice jackets, but price on rack & jackets was $50.00...He advised it was probably a "web only" sale, but still keyed it into the computer & it came up as $50.00......BUT...after shopping awhile, that same employee came up & told me he had been looking for me. He said he decided to ring one up, "just to see.."....that $50.00 jacket rang up for $20.00. I bought 2 & 3 friends of mine each bought 1!!......Moral of the story?...ASK if anything is on sale.
Good luck!
Mike


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

Be careful young Flyer. Started out with a Cortland combo, still have the rod and the reel feel apart. Basically I wore the reel out did so much fly fishing. Once you start tying flies, is when it becomes another level of adiction. Catching fish on flies you tied. I'm in it deep now, built rods, tie flies, hooked on steelhead, and now the ultimate. Joined a trout club in your neck of the woods. Help MMMMMEEEEEEE.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

And I don't need to look back! I can never get the same level of enjoyment I get with fly fishing out of using a bait casting or spinning outfits. They now just gather dusts. May have all conventional stuff in a Yard Sale this summer over in Elyria. I am now using Spey rods now with even more fun.


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

Hey Flyfishdog I live in Elyria. Post your yardsale when you have it. I love Both fly/spin. Let us know! Maybe a member discount?


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Flyfish Dog said:


> And I don't need to look back! I can never get the same level of enjoyment I get with fly fishing out of using a bait casting or spinning outfits. They now just gather dusts. May have all conventional stuff in a Yard Sale this summer over in Elyria. I am now using Spey rods now with even more fun.


Between selling & giving stuff away, I only kept 2 spinning rods/reels, which my older Grandkids will get soon enough. I just figured the stuff deserved to be where it would be used. I have been treated very well by a pond owner who is now a good friend.....I gave him my prized Daiwa Capricorn reel/custom made Loomis GL3 rod & I get to watch him enjoy it. That beats the heck out of watching it rot!

I have no spey rod...YET!

FF Dog....If you have that yard sale & a nice kid with limited or no funds starts drooling over that stuff, do yourself a favor & just hand 'em an item or 2. The rewards & good feelings are beyond compare!
Mike


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Been doing that for a long time Ohiotuber! Still got one more 2pc cane pole that I found a whole lot of them while I remodeled Krogers once and A guy that used to work with son had a christmas list for fishing lures and he was really happy afterwards what I gave hime 300 buck worth of good lures and not junk either. 
for everyone interested I will post ahead of time when I will. I will have a bit of everything and almost all of it is good. I will want to get rid of it all before I start going to Florida for the winter and don't want in the house for someone to break in.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

FF Dog,
That IS a great feeling isn't it? Funny how the fly fishing bug just bit us that hard isn't it?
Mike


----------



## heehaw111 (Jan 29, 2008)

Let me say first that I'm not any kind of expert flyfisherman but I do enjoy it.Probably about 50% of the total fishing I do.The only advice I can give for a true beginner is try using weight forward fly line,especially for lake fishing.It makes for less frustration in my book. Probably a 5/6 weight rod is the best all around.Also if I were you I would just get some of those little foam bugs you get at wal-mart or whatever and find a farm pond with no trees around and a healthy supply of blue gills.Learn to cast and you are almost guaranteed to catch something.That's a lot more enjoyable than beating all the limbs off the trees along the creek bank and catching nothing.You can graduate to that level once you decide to really torture yourself(mentally and physically).
And try not to snag granny's cat on the first swing.


----------



## fishinjim (Aug 9, 2006)

honestly, I used to flyfish but it got too frustrating so I now incorporate nymphs, floating bugs, wooly buggers, etc into my spin fishing bag. It's pretty amazing what you can do when you use a bobber to add casting weight.


----------



## AJSutts (Jan 1, 2008)

Travis said:


> Thanks guys, Well I have been looking around and I haven't made up my mind on a combo yet. I'll probably drive up to Cabelas and see if a in store sale is going on.
> 
> I'm kinda going into this backwards, I read alot about tying flies and I went ahead and ordered some materials to give it try. I suppose I should learn to use the fly rod first but oh well. It looks like its gonna give me something productive to do during these last few cold months. I really appreciate all the feedback on my question though.


Hey Travis,

Don't worry about approaching the sport "backwards." There are many fine fly tiers who don't fish. Some people are just crafty and for whatever reason gravitate towards the tying vice. My mother is interested in fly tying, but she is equally uninterested in fly fishing. There isn't a proper course one follows. Just enjoy any facet of it!


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Yep! I am finally having fun after all these years doing a lot of other things or hobbies for that matter. One otherthing that came together for fly fishing is my kayak! Sure can get in to some places where a bass boat can't.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

You need to go along with some guys know about the fly fishing aspects so you won't be entirely frustrating. Yea you can set up your spinning outfit to do essentionally the same thing as fly fishing but you are defeating the whole purpose. Getting the proper equipment and technigue is vital for your enjoyment. It is not entirely an easy thing as it took me about 2 years of lots of practice but do it on a pond instead of lawn casting like some says which I think is discouraging more than laying the line on the water.


----------

